# UFC 195: Main Card Discussion



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Event*: UFC 195: "Lawler vs. Condit"
*Date*: Sat., Jan. 2, 2016, on pay-per-view (PPV)
*Location*: MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas, Nevada

*UFC 195 PPV Main Event:*

170 lbs.: UFC Welterweight Champion Robbie Lawler vs. Carlos Condit


*UFC 195 PPV Co-Main Event:*

265 lbs.: Andrei Arlovski vs. Stipe Miocic

*UFC 195 PPV Main Card (10 p.m. ET):*

170 lbs.: Lorenz Larkin vs. Albert Tumenov
145 lbs.: Diego Brandao vs. Brian Ortega
155 lbs.: Tony Sims vs. Abel Trujillo​


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

and here we go...

Gotta go with Ruthless on this one! Like both Stipe n the Pitbull, but rooting for Arlovski. Ima roll with T-dog...he's got more heart.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

This ones a tough one for me... I really like both fighters. I guess I'll sit back and hope it's a good fight.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Condit via Brutal TKO.

Pitbull via flurry round one.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Coin flip main event...I lean Lawler....but great fight.

I think Stipe applies pressure and finds a tko in the 2nd..

Larkin fight is ok I guess. Rest of the card blows.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That main event is going to be fireworks.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I predict that Lawler beats up Condit really bad. or good.

I predict that Arlovsky looks better than he's ever looked in his life right up until one punch puts him to sleep for a long time. Then he retires.







I could be wrong:tongue01:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Condit beats Lawler, Rory takes the belt from Condit, Robbie takes it back from Rory and so on...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

My sig is cooler than yours.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

:laugh: Tony Sims fends off and survives against Aubin Mercier.... then gets tapped by Abel Trujillo. Really?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: Tony Sims fends off and survives against Aubin Mercier.... then gets tapped by Abel Trujillo. Really?


lol I was thinking the same thing. 

BUt the co-main and main events are honestly a coin flip for me as well. Have no clue who's winning but if I had to guess, Stipe & Condit are winning.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, it looks like tonight is the night of fighters getting ahead, then throwing themselves neck first into a submission.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

aerius said:


> Well, it looks like tonight is the night of fighters getting ahead, then throwing themselves neck first into a submission.


:laugh:

I thought of you saying this as Larkin dived in for that late takedown against Tumenov.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Anyone mind giving a play by play of the co and main events?

Thanks!


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Fight starts, Arlovski gets KO'd.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I had a feeling AA's chin would be his downfall in this fight, no way in hell Stipe goes out from those exact same punches.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Co-Main play by play.

Andrei "Glass Jaw" Arlovski gets punched and fight is finished.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow! Stipe just KO'd Andre with ease. Andre engaged to a big crack on the ear that rocked him, two more shots from Stipe and he's done. Surprised Andre engaged so easily


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

"HAVE I GOT YOU ATTENTION NOW? GIVE ME MY SHOT! GIVE ME MY SHOT!!! Nice shirt by the way."


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stipe has to be next after Werdum/Cain 2.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

I guess that's the end of AA's run for the title.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

God damn it. This is why i don't watch that much MMA anymore, either my favorites are quitting or get finished like Andrei got.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

God damn it. Stipe did look good though and I hope he gets to crush cain someday.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Damnit. I knew it was a bad sign when Arlovski got stuck circling on the outside. It's how he's lost a bunch of fights, back into fence, get caught with punch, done. Son of a bitch.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Carlos is a tough son of a bitch, he's eaten some hard shots like a tank. He eats hard shots like he wasn't even hit.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Shit I forgot the fights tonight. At least I caught this fight (missed the first round though). How the fights been tonight?


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Condit 29-28

Way more volume by condit.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Fights have been awesome so far.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Damn Condit eating that body up with a big volume of shots. He's looking really impressive. Robbie can still get the KO but he's getting beat up here.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Condit 39-37

Carlos turned it on in the 4th. I don't know what Robbie is doing? Saving energy for the 5th?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Condit has landed more than Lawler has thrown.

Lawler needs a KO. Still very very possible.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

last round and I believe Robbie has to finish now or Condit wins the decision. they both look good. but damn, Condit is smooth


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Holy shit, what a 5th round!

Condit 48-47.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Holy shit! Pure violence in the 5th round!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Damn what a round, amazing fight. Condit got this fight I think (assuming he won the first, I didn't see it).


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Condit's chin and cardio are just godly. Probably every other WW would have been done.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Beauty fight, insane finish.

4-1 Condit, maybe 3-2.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Holy shit what a round!!! That's what you do ladies and gentleman when you need to finish the fight in the last round! The chin on Condit though


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

that was insane. I believe Condit won, but that was INSANE


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Honestly I don't want to know how many brain cells were lost in that fight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

My score is 3-2 Lawler... close damn fight though.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Lawler baby!!!


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Condit just got robbed.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Robbery.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

That fight could have gone either way, Condit landed more, Lawler landed harder. There will be an uproar I'm sure though.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

NOPE NOPE NOPE. I love Robbie, but No


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

That was such bullshit. Condit won 1, 2, 3, and i think 4. What a shitty decision.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Lawler sounds like he smokes weed every day.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

I had Condit, but what do I know..


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Condit should have got that.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I guess I gave the edge to Condit but I'm glad Lawler won especially after the 5th round.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> That was such bullshit. Condit won 1, 2, 3, and i think 4. What a shitty decision.


How did he get around 2?


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I had 1, 3, 4 for Condit. Figures that the goddamn judges would screw it up yet again, they've dicked up every fight on the card.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Robbie should be inducted already to the Hall of Fame. But Carlos won that fight 3-2.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Without question, Condit won rounds 1, 3, & 4. Those rounds weren't even close. Even round 2 could have gone Condit's way because other than the one big punch, Lawler was getting out struck 10-1 in that round.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Loved Condit vs Lawler. Real close one. I hope they do do that fight again


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Kinda surprised you all have Condit winning... gonna have to watch it again, some opinions i respect on here and elsewhere saying Condit had that, i scored 2-3-5 to Lawler... but i need to watch it again to find my own definitive opinion on this.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I mean, I guess Robbie won it the same way he won the Hendrix fight; ruthless aggression in the last round. I don't agree with the decision one little bit, but... I mean, it's okay.

Condit will be fine, and I anticipate a rematch. Condit won, even though he lost; in rep and stock


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Robbie is my hero


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

HorsepoweR said:


> How did he get around 2?


I'd need to rewatch the fight but I recall him winning 3 rounds at least.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> I'd need to rewatch the fight but I recall him winning 3 rounds at least.


Condit got dropped in round 2. I had it as a close fight and figured Robbie would take it since most of the time they give it to the Champ, I didn't think Condit dominated in a fashion to leave me saying he will win. I was about 60% sure they would give it to Lawler after that last round.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Condit won the rounds, but Lawler won the fight.
Pitter Patter volume striking sucks.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

That was gnarley how they both collapsed onto the fence at the end.

I had it at 2 rounds a piece going into the 5th. Then Robbie basically knocked Carlos dead on his feet in that round. Both guys are beasts and Condit can take a sledgehammer to the chin and he'll just keep on fighting. Massive respect for both guys. Very close fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Love both fighters, thought Condit won 1,2,3 and 4.

Wouldn't grumble at a rematch.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

The two judges that gave the fight to Robbie, gave him round 3.

In the 3rd, Robbie didn't land any big shots that wobbled Condit in the third. He didn't hold him against the cage for a while. He didn't take him down. And Condit out struck him 2-1 while putting up 4-1 volume. I just don't get it.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Carlos is one of the toughest fighters I've ever seen. Turns out he's never lost by knock out.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Love both fighters, thought Condit won 1,2,3 and 4.
> 
> Wouldn't grumble at a rematch.


You thought won the round he got dropped in?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You thought won the round he got dropped in?


I thought in spite of that he was busier...I'd happily watch it again and rescore, what a fight!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

towwffc said:


> That was gnarley how they both collapsed onto the fence at the end.
> 
> I had it at 2 rounds a piece going into the 5th. Then Robbie basically knocked Carlos dead on his feet in that round. Both guys are beasts and Condit can take a sledgehammer to the chin and he'll just keep on fighting. Massive respect for both guys. Very close fight.


Agree. Great fight....close fight.

I had robbie a fairly clear 3-2 with round 5 almost being 10 8. 3 was close but Robbie landed much harder that round.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Gave Lawler 2 and 5 and Condit 1 and 4 pretty clearly. Third was the swing round and was super super close. Condit was far busier and more active but I think Lawler landed cleaner and harder.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's the classic stick and move fighter vs the power hitter. I thought Condit was definitely winning leading into the 5th round with the sheer volume of shots although a lot were whiffs and blocked by Robbie. But I'm sure we all knew what was coming in the 5th. Robbie did this with Hendricks both times and of course against Rory. I WISH they would have done this from the get go, but there's no way they can sustain those sprints for 25 minutes. Very cool to see one of these fights. I have to say if it were no time limit I think Robbie would finish Condit maybe in the 7th...haahha. BEAUTIFUL FINISH! Both can hang their head up high putting on one of the best 5th round championship fights!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

In the same way some fighters win a round (thus a fight, too often) with one timely takedown, Lawler does the same by draining his gas tank at the end of the final round and via carrying himself in a more "threatening manner".

@ Leed - that's not what I meant at all. Nice try. Edited to be more clear.

On no other planet did RL win round 3. 2 & 5, tops.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I scored it 48-47 for Robbie, gave him rounds 2, 3 & 5.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Woodenhead said:


> In the same way some fighters win a fight/round with one timely takedown, Lawler does the same by draining his gas tank at the end of the final round.


Fights are scored round by round though. A judge won't go "Robbie went all out in round 5 so I'm going to give round 3 to him, cause I couldn't decide before."


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I had it 1,3&4 for Carlos.

Seems most people scored it for Carlos.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Condit got robbed AGAIN, ******* bull shit.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I honestly wanted this fight to be called a draw. Carlos was definitely busier but it was Robbies explosive counters that were the strikes to look out for imo. Neither really showed their dominance over one-another and that's not the way i'd want to see a championship fight go. I hope they go for a rematch.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Really good fight. Classic technical stick and move approach vs heavy hitter.

Honestly I scored it for Condit rd1,3,4. And 2nd was only because of knock down, beside that Condit was winning. He was also winning first 2min of rd 5.

I felt like he got robbed. When you consider the stats, you should feel the same http://www.fightmetric.com

God bless them both and make them recover well for entertaining us. Great guys, awesome fighters. 

Will something happen to the judging of mma or it will stay like this for ever. It is a travesty.... **** athletic commisions.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I thought Arlovski, Joe Duffy, Condit and Lawler all looked a bit flat or fought beneath their ability. Not sure if its the IV ban. Weidman and Rockhold looked a bit flat in comparison to their previous fights as did Donald Cerrone.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Neither man deserved to lose.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I had the fight for Condit but when I heard it was a split decision for some reason I just figured Robbie was getting it. What a fight though!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I had it for Robbie when it was live just because I scored round 3 to Robbie. I haven't watched it back since but I remember thinking that Robbie's shots were the more impactful and damaging. It's not a bad decision or robbery either way though. No one can dispute that it was a close round and most people feel the rest were easy to score.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I had 2,3 and 5 for Lawler. Condit landed 3 times as many strikes most likely but Robbie did way more damage. Robbie won that fight, no question about it imo.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Has any fighter in the history of MMA provided us with more entertainment then Robbie Lawler? So many superb fights. I dont give a shit if the scoring was off. Even though my brain was telling me Carlos was winning, in the end I could not say Lawler didn't deserve it. He did and then some.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Has any fighter in the history of MMA provided us with more entertainment then Robbie Lawler? So many superb fights. I dont give a shit if the scoring was off. Even though my brain was telling me Carlos was winning, in the end I could not say Lawler didn't deserve it. He did and then some.


Agree with everything but the last sentence.

I ain't bitter, I'm a fan of both. But in the mythical land of Fair, Conduit would have walked out the new champ.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Surprised to see so many had it for Condit....and even more that so many seem mad like it was a robbery.....if that word isn't grossly overused....my god.

Close fight. I see no way other than fan goggles you could score 2 for Condit. That is is just insane that people gave him 2......wow

3rd was close I will admit. I thought Condit landed nothing significant although "more things" while Robbie landed some hard shots. 

Even if people want to score it for Condit and give him the 3rd on volume alone...everyone should be able to agree Robbie won the "fight". So I am glad he got the score as well.

Seems like most people's way of scoring a fight is looking at the punch count and going solely by that. That's just a terrible way to score a fight. A lazy way as well. Robbie got hit take nothing away from Condit....but he looked "fine" after the fight considering it was just 5 rounds. Condit does a lot of "stuff" that doesn't land but looks nice as a combo.....and his fans give him points for it.......it makes no sense.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Why is Stipe next in line for a title shot? Why was he freaking about it as if he deserved it? He is only on 2 fight win "streak". Overeem has the better resume at this point imo.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Why is Stipe next in line for a title shot? Why was he freaking about it as if he deserved it? He is only on 2 fight win "streak". Overeem has the better resume at this point imo.


Yeah... that was really awkward, Miocic acting like he had been totally screwed out of a title fight Frank Edgar style. Then Rogan acting like it is a guarantee... Ben Rothwell's interviews are less awkward.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Yeah... that was really awkward, Miocic acting like he had been totally screwed out of a title fight Frank Edgar style. Then Rogan acting like it is a guarantee... Ben Rothwell's interviews are less awkward.


Exactly! The average fan probably thinks he was screwed before and for the rest of us it just made no sense.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Why is Stipe next in line for a title shot? Why was he freaking about it as if he deserved it? He is only on 2 fight win "streak". Overeem has the better resume at this point imo.


Think Overeem next in line for the title. Isn't he a free agent now? The UFC will throw in a title shot as sweetener to a new contract because I don't see them letting go of their Star Power without a fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Why is Stipe next in line for a title shot? Why was he freaking about it as if he deserved it? He is only on 2 fight win "streak". Overeem has the better resume at this point imo.


Overeem isn't under contract and he's going to get some great offers.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I had it Lawler 2,5 and Condit 1,4

3rd was a coin toss and I'd liked it to be a draw (it's a shame the judges score so few draws).

So I'm ok with the decision and would have been ok the other way around.

But man did I like Condits technical output in the 4th. In some of his bursts, he threw like every technique from the toolbox, using every limb in close to every possible combination.
In every credible striking class you will hear your coach not to throw only single shots, but use combinations, but even most of the elite fighters don't do it or if they do only a 2 strike combinations. Condit is one of the rare fighters who actually really constantly throw combinations and usually in variations, so he doesn't get predictable in his striking.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Why can't we have individual threads for each fight, like before, specially for the main event? Now we have all mixed in one thread and we have to discuss one of the best fights in UFC history along other fights that happened in the main card. It becomes a mess, really.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Condit won that fight. Period.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

sucrets said:


> Condit won that fight. Period.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Just re watched the fight and only counted hits that seemed to hit hard/take effect on the opponent. Left out punches to the air/arms and kicks with the tip of the feet.

By that standard i have it 49-46 Lawler but i´ll go with 48-47 just to cool down the haters.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Neither man deserved to lose.


This right here. So, it should be a draw and thus, Lawler would remain the champion and an automatic rematch would take place and being so, we wouldn't be hearing Condit talking about retirement.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Talking with hixx and shiprower before the event and seeing CPL picks and stuff, Stipe Miocic imo is the most underrated fighter in MMA today. Everyone talks about his Struve loss and how that means he could have a weak chin, as if not to remember he's beat Hunt, Nelson and almost JDS. Stipe imo has a solid chance of beating everyone at HW, although imo we should wait a minute to figure out who should be next.

If Ben Rothwell beats Josh Barnett, he's on a 4 fight win streak with wins over Overeem, Mitrione and Barnett which is kind of undeniable. In which case, Stipe Miocic Vs Alistair Overeem and Rothwell next for the title makes most sense.

If Rothwell loses to Barnett, Overeem for the title shot and Miocic Vs Barnett makes the most sense.

Either way, Miocic shouldn't be next imo.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> This right here. So, it should be a draw and thus, Lawler would remain the champion and an automatic rematch would take place and being so, we wouldn't be hearing Condit talking about retirement.


Condit was already talking about retirement before the fight. Even if it were scored a draw or he won, I think his sentiments would be the same. He seems like an intelligent dude - he's been in some heavy wars through the years and taken his fair share of shots. He's probably thinking of long-term damage, I can't blame him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I imagine they offer him a rematch. But not sure how you can want to retire in a nice fight loss but would continue had 1 judge scored the other way? I think he knows he can get an auto rematch. Of all the rematches that happen this is atop the list of rematches most all fans are in favor of. There is no clear cut WW anyway. Condit Lawler makes sense and is by far the best fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd still like Woodley to get the next shot. I know Condit got injured but Woodley was winning the fight beforehand. Then again, it could be perfect that Condit gets a rematch and Hendricks and Woodley finally fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'd still like Woodley to get the next shot. I know Condit got injured but Woodley was winning the fight beforehand. Then again, it could be perfect that Condit gets a rematch and Hendricks and Woodley finally fight.


I'm in no hurry to give Woodley a shot. He won a split over a fat Kelvin. Beat Stun Gun. That isn't screaming title shot or anything. He looked real bad vs. ROry. Looked good vs. Condit but again that wasn't a regular win. Lost to Shields....

I think it is easy picking to throw Robbie - Condit 2 and Hendricks vs. Woodley on the same card. Makes too much sense to me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'm in no hurry to give Woodley a shot. He won a split over a fat Kelvin. Beat Stun Gun. That isn't screaming title shot or anything. He looked real bad vs. ROry. Looked good vs. Condit but again that wasn't a regular win. Lost to Shields....
> 
> I think it is easy picking to throw Robbie - Condit 2 and Hendricks vs. Woodley on the same card. Makes too much sense to me.


Yeah Woodley only deserves it because Hendricks flunked out of their match and he beat Condit. He doesn't deserve it in the actual sense of that word. Condit I guess deserves it most because he came and made that a razor close fight and Hendricks doesn't deserve it cause he failed to keep his weight in check for Woodley. Your way makes most sense.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Why can't we have individual threads for each fight, like before, specially for the main event? Now we have all mixed in one thread and we have to discuss one of the best fights in UFC history along other fights that happened in the main card. It becomes a mess, really.


No it's fine.

For the amount of people on the forum that actively comment on these threads these days, a Main Card and Prelim thread is adequate.


----------



## seed60 (Jul 10, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'm in no hurry to give Woodley a shot. He won a split over a fat Kelvin. Beat Stun Gun. That isn't screaming title shot or anything. He looked real bad vs. ROry. Looked good vs. Condit but again that wasn't a regular win. Lost to Shields....
> 
> I think it is easy picking to throw Robbie - Condit 2 and Hendricks vs. Woodley on the same card. Makes too much sense to me.


Now that's a rematch I would be excited to see.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

CupCake said:


> No it's fine.
> 
> For the amount of people on the forum that actively comment on these threads these days, a Main Card and Prelim thread is adequate.


Ya unless a bunch of people start asking for it back there isn't a huge point in doing it. Since we have only had the one complaint that I know we have to wait and see. It's a debate as to whether a single thread with lots of people commenting gets more traffic or whether multiple threads with very few replies gets more traffic. You can make an argument both ways.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't mind a main card thread for cards like this, I mean look at this, one of the most epic rounds ever and only 11 pages for the whole card. 

I would have liked a thread for 194, where there are lots of epic and interesting fights though.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Leed said:


> I don't mind a main card thread for cards like this, I mean look at this, one of the most epic rounds ever and only 11 pages for the whole card.
> 
> I would have liked a thread for 194, where there are lots of epic and interesting fights though.


Yeah for 194 I thought Conor/Aldo should have it's own thread so I'm glad I did that, in hindsight Rockhold/Weidman should've had their own as well, but the forum isn't as populated as it was around 2009/2010.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

A lot of us have different methods of talking about events too. The main threads usually have loads of bitching with people screaming about robberies in close fights and stuff. I'd either stick to the CPL or for 195 hitting FB with DJ Sharky and shiprower.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

CupCake said:


> No it's fine.
> 
> For the amount of people on the forum that actively comment on these threads these days, a Main Card and Prelim thread is adequate.





Ape City said:


> Ya unless a bunch of people start asking for it back there isn't a huge point in doing it. Since we have only had the one complaint that I know we have to wait and see. It's a debate as to whether a single thread with lots of people commenting gets more traffic or whether multiple threads with very few replies gets more traffic. You can make an argument both ways.


I have made a post about it and got a like at least. Maybe a poll would be more adequate to really measure what forum participants would think about this subject.
I only think it's somehow travesty we are before one of the greatest title fights in UFC history that doesn't have its own thread and we have to mix all the main card discussions in it. It's like an official UFC event thread was already born derailed. Strange.

Why did you make the change in the first place?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I have made a post about it and got a like at least. Maybe a poll would be more adequate to really measure what forum participants would think about this subject.
> I only think it's somehow travesty we are before one of the greatest title fights in UFC history that doesn't have its own thread and we have to mix all the main card discussions in it. It's like an official UFC event thread was already born derailed. Strange.
> 
> Why did you make the change in the first place?


The change was made before I even became a staff member.

It's because of the reason I've already mentioned. Lack of traffic, lack of members compared to the old days.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

CupCake said:


> The change was made before I even became a staff member.
> 
> It's because of the reason I've already mentioned. Lack of traffic, lack of members compared to the old days.


I don't get it. Any member can and do create any thread they like about any subject and countless "less important" threads are being born every day, some won't pass from page one, but we can't no longer have an ****OFFICIAL*** Robbie Lawler vs Carlos Condit Thread* because of "lack of traffic"?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm torn right now between seeing a Lawler/Condit rematch and seeing Lawler/Maia.

Maia has sure as hell deserved a shot, but if he gets it...does it mean Condit would retire? I certainly wouldn't want to see that happen either.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I don't get it. Any member can and do create any thread they like about any subject and countless "less important" threads are being born every day, some won't pass from page one, but we can't no longer have an ****OFFICIAL*** Robbie Lawler vs Carlos Condit Thread* because of "lack of traffic"?


We put up a separate thread for big main events such as Aldo vs. Conor, as you can see here - http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/223913-ufc-194-aldo-vs-mcgregor-main-event-discussion.html

During "normal" events, 90% of the time two threads are more than enough, so that's what we do. During big time title fights we make a separate "main event" thread as those threads tend to last a very long time, where as usually the discussion drops off after a day or two. Not to mention the fact that often times when you do have two separate threads (main event + main card), you end up having the exact same discussion in both threads. People will talk about the main event in the main card thread, and the main card fights in the main event thread, it turns into the same discussion so there's no point in even having a separate thread for the main event, you hop into either one and the exact same discussion is going on. Telling people to constantly "go to the main even thread if you want to talk about conor vs. aldo" is just pointless when it can be avoided completely.

With that said, we still do it during big fights like Aldo vs. Conor because those discussions tend to last a very long time, long enough to kill out the other thread. That's how it's been for well over a year now and has worked very well overall.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> We put up a separate thread for big main events such as Aldo vs. Conor, as you can see here - http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/223913-ufc-194-aldo-vs-mcgregor-main-event-discussion.html
> 
> During "normal" events, 90% of the time two threads are more than enough, so that's what we do. During big time title fights we make a separate "main event" thread as those threads tend to last a very long time, where as usually the discussion drops off after a day or two. Not to mention the fact that often times when you do have two separate threads (main event + main card), you end up having the exact same discussion in both threads. People will talk about the main event in the main card thread, and the main card fights in the main event thread, it turns into the same discussion so there's no point in even having a separate thread for the main event, you hop into either one and the exact same discussion is going on. Telling people to constantly "go to the main even thread if you want to talk about conor vs. aldo" is just pointless when it can be avoided completely.
> 
> With that said, we still do it during big fights like Aldo vs. Conor because those discussions tend to last a very long time, long enough to kill out the other thread. That's how it's been for well over a year now and has worked very well overall.


Thanks for the detailed explanation. :thumbsup:


----------

